# I've got a box full of knife sharpening systems But THIS I=one is easy and works incr



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

*I've got a box full of knife sharpening systems But THIS one is easy and works incr*

They are no longer available thru CRKT.
I have them in stock selling for $55 shipped!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Knife sharpening systems. 
SOME work 
most suck and 
most are way over priced 
and complicated.

This is simple and easy.
I've tried it on many different edges and everyone of these came right up-SHARP!


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Sign me up for one cakes. PM me with payment and shipping info.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Wouldn't it be easier to learn how to sharpen? For example, what happens if you lose your little toy fastener? Then again, I've seen about two dozen "systems" that come and go faster than the taxi-cab that brought them to us.


----------

